# Is .44 cal to much?



## Soske (Oct 24, 2020)

I have been using .375 cal lead with my full butterfly setup. Lately I have been thinking of going up to .44 (11mm) cal for more power. Has anyone tried both? Which do you prefer? I'm worried mostly about losing speed and the flat tregectory of .375 (9.5mm) lead


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I shoot .44 cal steel exclusively and it works great.Don't know about lead cause I never tried it.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I enjoy shooting lead and love the .44. It’ll knock the crap out of whatever it hits. I’ve pretty much dialed in on .395. It’s kind of a happy medium between the two you’ve mentioned.


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

As a 13 year old a friend gave me a 45 caliber mold. I remember them flying soooooooo much slower that the marbles I often used, but they sure killed the tree rats with bushy tails.
I tend to shoot much lighter ammo now that I can no longer hunt.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I have, and occasionally shoot, .36 and .44 cal lead. There is a big difference in the wallop the .44 delivers.

I have more experience shooting 3/8 and 1/2-inch steel, since they work better in my catchbox. I often use the same bandset for both in a session, and simply adjust my aim point lower for the heavier stuff. The big stuff looks like it's being lobbed, but it hits harder despite the lower velocity.

Another strategy that works for me, is that I normally cut my bands to about 1/4 my draw length. That robs some of the power and pays off in longer band life. It also lets me shorten the same band to 1/5 the draw length for the heavier ammo.

Choices, choices, choices!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I use a.495 mold for my lead. I'm a painless shooter - as long as I'm behind the slingshot, I don't feel a thing.

Carry on, fella, no problemo.

THWACK!


----------



## Soske (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

11mm-7/16" is my go to. But I do shoot everything from bb's up to 5/8 marbles to 1-1/4" rocks with different bands.


----------



## Soske (Oct 24, 2020)

11mm lead is your go to?


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

No, just 11mm steel here, lead up to 10mm.


----------

